# Frusciante



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

My beautiful tail biter. I wish he'd stop, he'd be stunning if he'd leave it alone. He loves me to pet him...he's so neurotic. But I loves him!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! :nicefish:


----------

